# Abu dhabi



## Drak0na

I've been to Abu Dhabi only once and stayed in da car whole the time as it was for business purposes. Any advice where to go what to do for one day trip?! Is the mosque open on Fridays? Thank u


----------



## busybee2

fridays is only open to muslims for prayer etc.


----------



## Drak0na

Yeah I've been to mosque only and it was a great experience the praying started when I was inside the mosque. Really enjoyed it . What else to do in Abu Dhabi for a day trip etc


----------

